

ArangoDB – Asynchronously Replicating Document-, Graph- & Key-Value Store - X4
http://www.arangodb.org/

======
eonil
When compared to implementing ACID transaction, implementing polyglot data
structure is trivial work.

But I really curious how they can implement _scalable_ ACID transactions in
2.0.

------
X4
Btw. [http://www.arangodb.org/foxx](http://www.arangodb.org/foxx) looks like
an opensource version of Firebase

